# Banding id



## Reegan78 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi can anyone help me with a budgie band id please it's A340905 open plastic band, does that means its from Australia in the wild ? Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Each country does budgie bands differently.
Did you get your budgie from a breeder? 
If so, then that breeder should be able to explain how the particular band is coded.*


----------



## Reegan78 (Jul 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Each country does budgie bands differently.
> Did you get your budgie from a breeder?
> If so, then that breeder should be able to explain how the particular band is coded.*


Someone found the budgie in the wild we we're trying to track owner x


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Contact someone from the Australian Budgerigar Society.  They will be able to explain to you how the banding code is read in your country.
*
*Australian Budgerigar Society*


----------



## Reegan78 (Jul 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Contact someone from the Australian Budgerigar Society. They will be able to explain to you how the banding code is read in your country.*
> 
> *Australian Budgerigar Society*


Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're welcome. Please let us know if you locate the owner of the budgie.
If not, will you be keeping it?*


----------

